# New HD Receivers?



## larrysano (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm a current E* sub looking to upgrade to HD service. Every time I call Dish it seems like I get somebody who barely speaks english, and it's really hard to get a straight answer from them regarding all the fees, options, etc. associated with upgrading.

Anyway, so I decided to see about just buying an HD receiver outright instead of leasing. I called a local electronics store that carries Dish equipment and asked how much they charge for a ViP 211. The guy told me that those are being discontinued, and that they're not getting any more in stock. He didn't mean just discontinued by their store either, because I double checked that. I figured that I'd see something about this on the forums here, but haven't been able to find anything. Is the guy at the store blowing smoke, or are there new receivers on the horizon?

Thanks everybody!


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Haven't heard that the 211 is being dicontinued. It would still work unless they switch to mpeg6 (I can see this will start all kinds of rumors). Only new HD receivers there has been mentioned are the 222 (a two tuner, non-HD receiver) and a 611 (a single tuner dvr) neither would be a direct replacement for the 211. 

But, then again. Who Knows?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

garys said:


> Haven't heard that the 211 is being dicontinued. It would still work unless they switch to mpeg6 (I can see this will start all kinds of rumors). Only new HD receivers there has been mentioned are the 222 (a two tuner, non-HD receiver) and a 611 (a single tuner dvr) neither would be a direct replacement for the 211.


The 222 is actually the ViP-222, a two tuner HD non-DVR (think 211 with two tuners - second tuner can tune satellite HD but only outputs in SD via Home Distribution or AV outputs).

The 611? Vaporware and unneeded. Just use a ViP-622 DVR in single mode.

The closest to replacing a 211 would be the 222 but that would be unlikely. With only one HD output customers would prefer having a 211 at two locations than a 222 at one location and an SD set elsewhere. The 222 for a single TV is overkill.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry, I meant non-dvr, don't know why I typed non-HD. Was making my coffee when I responded.


----------



## larrysano (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification guys. Guess the sales guy was just clueless. I just wish it were easier to get a straight answer from Dish Network regarding my upgrade options.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

larrysano said:


> Thanks for the clarification guys. Guess the sales guy was just clueless. I just wish it were easier to get a straight answer from Dish Network regarding my upgrade options.


Try a different local retailer / installer. I almost always deal with my local guy instead of E* direct, even though it has cost me more money at times, it's still usually worth it to get someone you can trust. If that doesn't work try calling into support instead of sales and see if you get a better qualified rep to answer your questions.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> The 222 is actually the ViP-222, a two tuner HD non-DVR (think 211 with two tuners - second tuner can tune satellite HD but only outputs in SD via Home Distribution or AV outputs).
> 
> The 611? Vaporware and unneeded. Just use a ViP-622 DVR in single mode.
> 
> The closest to replacing a 211 would be the 222 but that would be unlikely. With only one HD output customers would prefer having a 211 at two locations than a 222 at one location and an SD set elsewhere. The 222 for a single TV is overkill.


I think the 611 is needed. Why force the user to be counted as having a DVR for two sets (and therefore limiting his update options) when its only being used for one set. It is also should be a little cheaper to own.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It would be easier to change the policy than to design a receiver as a workaround.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree... Dish would make folks a lot happier to drop some of those policy requirements regarding the ViP622 than to make another model that has less output connections. I would rather their development efforts be put into correcting bugs, enhancing the MPEG4 encoders on their end, or developing the next generation of receivers.


----------



## jfischer (Oct 9, 2006)

That is because the person on the other end of the phone is in another country and hasn't a clue many times about what you are talking about. After talking to about 3 or 4 people they will stick you to someone that speaks English, and you find out they might be in the states. POOR way to run a business. 
I have been going through a battle for 2 weeks now with trying to get a 622 and a new dish installed and still nothing done.



larrysano said:


> I'm a current E* sub looking to upgrade to HD service. Every time I call Dish it seems like I get somebody who barely speaks english, and it's really hard to get a straight answer from them regarding all the fees, options, etc. associated with upgrading.


----------



## jfischer (Oct 9, 2006)

Here is the question, what if the local installer is who Dish has been sending out to your house, and they can't even read the work order, or don't bring the dish etc. I was called today, telling me that they couldn't install a Dish 1000 and would send a supervisor out in a week and a half to look at my location. I am not new to this at all, been into the satellite scene for a LONG time and just trying to get someone to install something for me (in a chair and can't get up on the roof) so I am going to go to the same place that Dish has been sending out tomorrow, see if they will give me the coax, and I will have someone install a pole for them about 35 foot in front of the house, bury the cable and then all they have to do is come out, bring me my receiver I had paid for and mount a dish and aim it, how much easier could that be, now lets see if they will even work with me on this, (even though I am doing all of their work for them) Dish has REALLY gone down hill over the years, but still has more to offer for the buck then Direct, or my local cable, or I would be history with them. Have you by the short ones so to say :lol:



bobukcat said:


> Try a different local retailer / installer. I almost always deal with my local guy instead of E* direct, even though it has cost me more money at times, it's still usually worth it to get someone you can trust. If that doesn't work try calling into support instead of sales and see if you get a better qualified rep to answer your questions.


----------



## larrysano (Oct 13, 2006)

jfischer said:


> That is because the person on the other end of the phone is in another country and hasn't a clue many times about what you are talking about.


Yeah, I figured their call center is in Bombay or something like that. And you're right, it is a very frustrating! What I want to do isn't that complicated either, and their missing out on more $$ per month because I really hate hassling companies after the fact if something goes wrong with my bill. I know my extra $20/month isn't even a drop in the bucket for them, but I wonder how many others are in the same position as me.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I asked the last girl I was talking to where she was and she said the Phillipines. She spoke perfect English. This was a call about a billing question and she understood what my problem was and agreed to fix it. Now I am hoping that it gets done.


----------

